# On Bodybuilding



## tonynyc (Jun 11, 2007)

Wasn't quite sure if this topic would be more for Hyde Park or the Health Forum- so.. took my chances here...

I was on Dimensions chat a few days ago and noticed the topic of the conversation with respect to bodybuilding. It gave me a thought about posting a thread and just asking a some opinions to Dimmers on this sport and of the physiques that are presented.

Now the Bodybuilding lifestyle is as much of a sub-culture as the size acceptance community. The styles of physiques range anywhere from : Freakish - Current Olympia(s)- Classical Physiques. 

I would present women bodybuilders- but, that sport has gone through a rougher phase than the male competitors. 

*Now of the three types of physiques listed - which did you find the most acceptable? the least?
AND... you cannot cheat and say "neither"  *

*I found the current Olympia champions to have the physique that was most acceptable . The least was the Freakish (sub-culture wthin a sub-culture). *

====================================================

*THE FREAKISH*

Klaus Doring 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tj29BktIBkI

Greg Valentino - Man Whose Biceps Exploded

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pU3E8DuLZw

==========================================

*The Current Mr. Olympia(s)*

Jay Cutler - Mr. Olympia 2006

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwXDyrK63xE

Ronnie Coleman - Mr. Olympia 1997-2005 (unbeaten in 8 years)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FzPsyzvF-yM

=============================================== 
*THE CLASSICAL LOOK *

Frank Zane 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FwaAzzr7wXw


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jun 12, 2007)

All I have to say to all that is...ewww...

actually, that's a lie, I have more to say...I find all of those freakish...I mean, what use is being so huge that you have trouble moving normally because your muscles are so big that they impair movement?

Not that I'd ever be a body builder...but it seems to me like there is no point to it. It is like a guy wanting a woman to be skeletal...it is just gross and horribly fake looking.

I think body building is awesome, don't get me wrong...but when taken to such extremes, it is like anything else...moderation. I think guys like Jamie Bamber, and Nathan Fillion are decently muscled...guys who have strength and look decent while doing so, but aren't so massive that they seem inhuman.

I honestly rather be fit, toned, and well muscled, than grossly huge...

So, like I said before...ewww, and why?


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 12, 2007)

But see...this "omg look at the freak" mentality is the same shit that we bbw's have to endure on the daily basis.

And the comments like "ewww" is exactly how a lot of people feel about the women you find most attractive. To each their own.

I bet they are more fit though than I am....so they have less of an eww factor in societies eyes, dontchyathink?


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jun 12, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> But see...this "omg look at the freak" mentality is the same shit that we bbw's have to endure on the daily basis.
> 
> And the comments like "ewww" is exactly how a lot of people feel about the women you find most attractive. To each their own.
> 
> I bet they are more fit though than I am....so they have less of an eww factor in societies eyes, dontchyathink?



Well, in my point of view, I don't support immobility either...most of these guys couldn't become any more muscular without killing themselves. I mean, I guess I just don't see the point...and to me, as a male, that is not astetically pleasing.

In addition, it looks like a lot of those guys artificially enhance themselves. Which is not at all what most bbws do, and though the comparison may be an adept observation on a philosophical level, in the physical realm there is a great difference in my mind.

Much like some men consider being thin, or fat to be unattractive, or immobility to be gross or freakish, I consider this to be freakish. I cannot say I am without fault for saying so, but I just don't think anything to such extremes can be healthy for a person. 

Especially when it involves artificial enhancement of one's body through drugs, toxins, and other foreign substances.

Trying to break the limits to the human physiology is awesome and all, whether by trying to become so fat that one is the biggest man/woman in the world, or in body building the most muscular man/woman in the world. I see why a person might do it...I'm just saying that for me that's not appealing. And if you can honestly say a man like that would appeal to you, kudos...

But I honestly do not find it appealing...much like I don't find immobility appealing. Where I to chose the most tolerable of those physical images, I would agree with Tony. Because it doesn't seem as fake.

I suppose essentially what I mean to say is that I find artificial enhancement to be unappealing, and I also find over-enhancement unappealing. And that is me. It is the way I think. I'm not going to attack someone specifically for it, but I'm also not going to say I like it when I'm asked my subjective and honest opinion.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 12, 2007)

I admit, someone like Frank Zane is more attractive to me than Greg Valentino (who seems like a nice enough man). I like human bodies that look natural, free of any sort of obvious pain or abuse.


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 12, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> All I have to say to all that is...ewww...
> 
> actually, that's a lie, I have more to say...I find all of those freakish...I mean, what use is being so huge that you have trouble moving normally because your muscles are so big that they impair movement?
> 
> ...



*Well bodybuilding is extreme in it's own way- but you at what levels do you look at strength. Also, given the mass most competitors are near the strength levels of a Champion Powerlifter- Olympic Weightlifter or Strongman Compeititor. I tend to admire the builds of most powerlifters and Olympic Lifters.*

*One has to be blessed with the right genetics ( I'm not) and to even get to the level of an amatuer competitor involves 4 -10 years of training. Maybe you are lucky enough to win a pro card;but, you are not making money that other pro athletes earn. I attended a local Bodybuilding back in 2000 'Night of Champions'. Know what the top competitor got 10K - barely ebnough to cover air fare or other expenses. I think the Mr. Olympia earns just under 200K these days. 

Now weight training has influended other sports look at how buff and cut the athletes are now. *



BigBellySSBBW said:


> But see...this "omg look at the freak" mentality is the same shit that we bbw's have to endure on the daily basis.
> 
> And the comments like "ewww" is exactly how a lot of people feel about the women you find most attractive. To each their own.
> 
> I bet they are more fit though than I am....so they have less of an eww factor in societies eyes, dontchyathink?



*Exactly. However,I think you are in better shape than many of the competitors (never can judge a book by it's cover). Many of the competitors are suffering through joint pain and other ailments.*



TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I admit, someone like Frank Zane is more attractive to me than Greg Valentino (who seems like a nice enough man). I like human bodies that look natural, free of any sort of obvious pain or abuse.



*Frank Zane was one of the last Olympia Champions to have a classical physique. When he retired everything went out the window. Competitors strive to be bigger and more muscularly massive than ever before. You have competitors competing at a bodyweight that is higher than Arnold's off season weight (260lbs).

Guys like Valentino and Doring are even disliked within the bodybuilding community for a variety of reasons.*


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Jun 12, 2007)

I guess Classic is best? I really am not that fond of veiny muscle men. The "V" shape is sexy in small doses, but they are all so exadurated in body building. I think about cuddling with a guy who looks like that...and all I think is OW! Its like sleeping with a rock in your bed. The Freakish ones scare me. They look like they're going to pop. In the words of my Tech-ed teacher in Junior high explaining what NOT to do with power tools.."BLOOD-SQUIRTS-EVERYWHERE!"


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 12, 2007)

MsGreenLantern said:


> I guess Classic is best? I really am not that fond of veiny muscle men. The "V" shape is sexy in small doses, but they are all so exadurated in body building. I think about cuddling with a guy who looks like that...and all I think is OW! Its like sleeping with a rock in your bed. The Freakish ones scare me. They look like they're going to pop. In the words of my Tech-ed teacher in Junior high explaining what NOT to do with power tools.."BLOOD-SQUIRTS-EVERYWHERE!"



*LMAOF - yes I can see how the Freakish physiques can be scary.  
It's the shock value and the funny thing is that both Klaus and Greg know that. *


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 13, 2007)

_You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to missaf again._


----------



## tjw1971 (Jun 13, 2007)

If you can naturally build muscles doing an activity or sport you enjoy, then there's nothing *unnatural* about the results you achieve.

The reason I don't find many competitive bodybuilders physically attractive/pleasing to the eye is because they often either take drugs to artificially enhance their efforts, and they often diet down to unnaturally low levels of body fat to make sure their muscles are as visible as possible.

When it comes to female bodybuilders, I often see their "off season" photos and think they look great in those - but not nearly so appealing in their "contest shape" where they started all the dieting. It's really a turn-off when one of them talks and has a low, raspy voice that makes it clear she was taking steroids too.

A woman with some muscles on her, obtained without "cheating" by way of drugs and so forth, and not obsessed with body-fat ratios? I'm all about it!
Impress me with what you can lift, and ditch the stereotypes! Fragile porcelain dolls are for decorations on shelves.....


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 13, 2007)

missaf said:


> carve their teeth into fangs are attractive, but I don't judge them based on that choice.



My teeth are naturally fangs dammit!


----------

